# Cyclone Rake: A New Owners First Impression: April 2011---PART III



## talkin (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a brief report/update from my two previous reports about the Cyclone Rake Z-10.

About two weeks ago, I got a telephone call from the manufacturer asking me questions about my usage of the Z-10, whether I liked it or not, and whether I would serve as a reference for the company. I gave them a very positive report and said I would be happy to take calls from their customers once or twice a year.

I like their customer followup. It's a continuation of the attention to detail I saw in the packaging and organization of the equipment when it arrived, and in the setup of the equipment with related instructions.

I used the Z-10 for about an hour today. In Part I, I commented on the difficulty I had in getting the MDA to attach to my mower deck. In part, some of the difficulty had to do with the bolt furnished by the manufacturer that holds down the lip of the plate attached to the MDA. The bolt they provide is superb: but getting the lip of the plate in place and then getting that bolt through the loopholes of the mower deck deflector loopholes in the deck is a bear. The solution today? I used the original bolt that holds in the deflector shield for my tractor instead of the one provided by the manufacturer. This solution was faster. Remember, you can't mow your lawn with their MDA attached: grass will blow all over you. So you have to take the MDA off and on every time you want to use the Z-10 UNLESS all you want to do is use the estate vacuum hose. 

I vacuumed for about 30 minutes. All of a sudden, debris from the vacuum motor were flying all around me. The metal ring inside the intake port for the collector bag fell out. 
The solution: it's an easy fix; loosen the screw for the metal band fastener, reinsert it, and tighten.
The lesson learned: Check the tightness of this port loop before using the Z-10. I didn't as I assumed it came from the manufacturer tightened down as appropriate.

The remaining task I have with this unit is installing and using the power lift motor and breaking it down for storage. I'll report on these issues separately.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the input there where a few that had concerns about the product, and the cost... if it was worth the investment.. How good of a warranty does it have, tech support, customer service, and etc??


----------



## talkin (Apr 9, 2011)

*Response*

I can't comment on technical support thus far as I haven't had any problems they I haven't been able to resolve. The customer service has been excellent. The cost is what it is. I think the product is over-priced, but, thus far, it does the job I bought it for and seems to work well and seems to be a quality piece of equipment.

Thank you for the input there where a few that had concerns about the product, and the cost... if it was worth the investment.. How good of a warranty does it have, tech support, customer service, and etc??[/QUOTE]


----------

